# Who likes Sand ?



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I have just taken the sand out of my tank cause I don't like the way it settles on top of my driftwood and powerheads. I think it looks good but have decided to go back to some natural looking gravel.

Was just thinking what over people think of sand.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I have loved my sand, VERY easy to maintain as far as leftovers settlings on top of the sand in one corner. However, overtime I must stir the sand up or algae will layer the entire top of the sand and that becomes a hassel. So I will be going from gravel to sand and now back to gravel. A more natural gravel this time.!! Each have there pros n cons. It's up to you


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

it still clouds the watter...


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

i will never have gravel again!Sand is the way to go IMO!


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I love sand as well would never go back to gravel, I dont know why you have problems with your sand ending up on top of your power heads, or clouding the water, my water has always been crystal clear and it is way easier to maintain


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i voted no ,,,maybe cuase i dont know enough about sand ,,,,but i love the look and everything all good ,,,but i tryed and failed,lol,,im getting a 180gal tank 24+24+72,,,and i would like to put sand in it ,,, i think it would look killer,,,,im going to house 11,p's in it ,,,with powerhead and all ,,,whats the best setup for the tank as far a filters ,bubble rocks,power heads,,,you know what im talking about ,,,what do you peeps think?????


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

sand is awesome... its great in terms of cosmetics...

and it is not hard to maintain... i jus use a net to scoop out poo.... the sand jus goes thru the holes....


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

LOON said:


> I have just taken the sand out of my tank cause I don't like the way it settles on top of my driftwood and powerheads. I think it looks good but have decided to go back to some natural looking gravel.
> 
> Was just thinking what over people think of sand.


 me too, my p's where stirring it up and my filters were grabbing it, already had to replace 2 impellers this week from that sh*t. so i went back to gravel


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Sand is finicky. Depending on what type of sand you get, If you get regular playsand, you have to clean it real good before you put it in your tank. This will keep all the silty (fine) sand from floating and clouding the tank. Some sands you can buy specifically for aquariums are great because the grains are all the same size, it will settle nicely and wont' drift in the current.

I am PRO-SAND


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Sand simply looks better







I have it in my saltwater aquarium, obviously, but looks bad ass in a freshwater tank too.


----------

